# Oil question



## Jthmz (Sep 14, 2009)

What kind of oil are you guys running on your A4 b5 2.8's or would run on one. Thanks.


----------



## VT 4-motion (Jun 14, 2009)

Mobil one fully synthetic.


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Oil question (Jthmz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jthmz* »_What kind of oil are you guys running on your A4 b5 2.8's or would run on one. Thanks.

I'm guessing you need a 502.00 rated oil; your owner's manual should be able to confirm or deny that. Here's Audi's list of approved oils:
http://microsites.audiusa.com/...0.pdf 
That said, I run AMSOIL AFL in my VWs. It isn't on the list, but it is a high quality oil. I'd probably run Motul if I felt the need to run something on the list.
robert


----------



## deniska (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Oil question (Jthmz)*

amsoil sinthetic. 10w40 at 95k miles


----------



## gazaudi (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Oil question (Jthmz)*

Read your service manual


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

^^^^^^!!


----------

